# sd trip advice



## waterfowl101 (Jun 16, 2010)

Im planning a trip to ne sd this fall for some duck and goose hunting. Im wondering what would be the best time to get a chance at the big mallards divers and snows. Last year we went the last weekend of october and were a little early. We will be hunting around the Clark/Webster area. Thanks (And yes we applied and got our lisences)


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

weather,weather,weather is all i can say. shot mallards in nc sd from nov to december but it can change over night


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

If it was last year I would say as late as possible. For your best bet though I wouldn't come any earlier than mid november, just make sure it isn't the same as opening deer rifle season. Not going to get permiss. on anything that weekend.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

hunted snows for 2 weeks in october 2 years ago, and we were breaking 2-3" of ice to hunt flooded corn by deer opener.
Last year, we didn't hunt snows until the 2nd week of november. If I remember right, we were flirting with a good freeze up around the 3rd week of november last year too. Things will be different this fall though, as the migration of younger mallards should be more noticeable with less overall water for them to use. Guys could be talking about big flocks of mallards in mid october.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

If I was coming from out of state I would not risk a big freeze up in mid november. Play it safe and come the last week of October. We did really really well on mallards last year the last week of October.

For a week before deer opener tons of landowners will not let you hunt to let the deer settle down.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

End of October or the first part of November if the past few years weather cycles hold the same. But it's all about the weather as was said above. When I was a kid 20 plus years ago I remember my father making the pilgramage to sand lake for the snow goose peak the beginning to middle of October. Now it would seem the peak is mid November and it doesn't last long due to freeze up.


----------



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

When is the deer opener in SD?


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Ryan 21 said:


> When is the deer opener in SD?


Nov 17th


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Ryan 21 said:


> When is the deer opener in SD?


November 17th but you will have some serious issues getting on land starting November 10th. That is the one thing SD landowners really get into. Even living in the area and knowing lots of landowners I still have real hard time getting on land starting 10 days before deer season.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

As a non-rez in sodak its hard to predict the right dates,next time you apply I suggest "don't enter your start date" watch the weather and the migration as it unfolds,even then there is no guarentee you'll hit the mother load,last year I was out near clark the week before sodak deer opener,seen some birds way off,never pulled the trigger (field hunting),infact the migration was just starting the week I was there,mallards were stagging on sand lake at the time.Agree with mid november on your start date if thats your start date,or you can change your date for a small fee,contact sdgfp's in aberdeen for details on date changes.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

jpallen14 said:


> Ryan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > When is the deer opener in SD?
> ...


Unfortunate but true. If we had gotten drawn this year we would have shot for Nov 3-4th....and prayed for cold weather up north.

In my experience South Dakotians are even more territorial than North Dakotians. Maybe because there are more of them? Still opportunities no matter when you show up....just keep drivin'.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

A week before deer opener is 10x's as hard to get permission anywhere in Eastern South Dakota, I'd also advise coming earlier. There won't be any lack of birds earlier, and your chances of getting permission on private land are much higher. If you do decide to come during that time frame of deer opener, make sure your bring your waders and a lot of floaters because you'll most likely find yourself on a WPA.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

How about pheasant opener (Oct.20) or is that a cluster_?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

The pheasant opener is a swarm of orange everywhere you look,no piece of ground or slough un touched.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

TEALMAN said:


> How about pheasant opener (Oct.20) or is that a cluster_?


Not as big of deal...most pheasant hunters are still sleeping while us duck hunters are shooting birds.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

1st couple of weeks of pheasant hunting season are great time to come. The 1st week of the season you can't hunt pheasants until noon, after it's 10am.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Plan on targeting some larger water for divers so the Oct.20th date seemed good. Plan on getting a pheasant license for something to do in the afternoon, not really going to the pheasant belt of the state so hopefully the pressure isn't to bad.


----------

